
Cisco iOS and iOS XE Software Cluster Management Protocol Remote Code Execution - TranceMan
https://tools.cisco.com/security/center/content/CiscoSecurityAdvisory/cisco-sa-20170317-cmp
======
TranceMan
Source:

This vulnerability was found during the analysis of documents related to the
Vault 7 disclosure.

